# Knight LK 93 in .54 cal.



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

I have an opportunity to purchase this gun used and don't know anything about them. Any advise would be helpfull. Good or bad things about this gun. Should I do it or stay away and wait for something else. It would be for the wife and I to share for hunting. Has anyone ever put the 209 conversion kit into one?

Thanks Gene


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, Knight DID go out of business. And there are many other newer smokepoles out there that are easier to load (break action) and probably more accurate, plus a lot easier to remove the breech plug and clean. A new cva optima will run about $250 and the TC omega at around $300, maybe less. 

I have a bolt action cva that is a pain to load, I imagine the LK 93 would be a pain too. I would just wait for something else. Then you wouldn't have to mess with getting a 209 conversion for it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My experience has been that the things I get a smoking deal on, but are not really quite what I want all end poorly. I have an Omega and love it for not much more money you could have maybe just what you want??? Everyone I have spoken to who has an Omega loves them, sorry I don't really know anything about the Knight.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Harder and harder to find 54 cal stuff, without ordering on line, and then still not as available as before.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Love my Knight, but it is a .50 cal. I had it before knight went out of business. I wouldn't buy one now that they are out of business though. As far as the 209 conversion, I wouldn't bother with it. I contemplated doing it, but ended up just converting it to a musket cap which was MUCH cheaper ($3.00 vs $75+) plus you don't have to mess with the stupid plastic sleeves if you go to the musket cap.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like I am the only one who has one, I bought it new when they first came out the rifle shoots really good. I have killed many deer with it the recoil mild to say the least. my would shoot best using the power belts. i could put three shots touching at fifty yards real easy. i moslty used pyrodex rs out of it. at 90 grains good out to about 150 yards shooting point blank.

as for cleaning not really that hard very easy to disassemble it, I would take the barrel off the stock and the plunger out to clean it.

the rifle will fit a small person good, in fact one of my grandsons will probaly get the rifle when I think that they are old enough. 

if you really want the rifle then get it. i do not worry about finding bullets for the .54 they still sell them just not a popular as the .50 cal.


Knight rifles are very good muzzle loaders, as for the conversion kit I would just stick with the percussion caps for this rifle.

the 209's are not really all that impressive i have a couple of muzzle loaders using 209's and I still like the the percussion caps better.
BTW the rifle is only worth about 100.00


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Lefever and L.C. Smith went out of business also. That's not to say their guns weren't some of the finest ever made in America. I don't own this particular Knight, but I've owned 5 different muzzies, including a T/C, and my Knight outshoots them all. Just sayin...


----------

